# we can't unlock our water filler cap!



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all - we have just bought our first motorhome, a hymer - and although the water was filled via the filler while at the dealers, now back home we find we cannot unlock it!!? Any suggestions please?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

HI try WD40 

Worth giving all the locks a spray.

Best of luck.
Roy


----------



## 108853 (Dec 23, 2007)

*water cap*

Assuming they given you all the keys?
I not sure what sort of cap your new van has but they are often very susceptible dirt jamming them and with our roads as filthy as they are from all the salt that may be the cause, try a drop of wd 40.


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Assuming you have the correct key and it is turning. One position will let the cap spin but it will not come of, turn it the other way and you will feel resistance, push towards the van and turn anticlockwise. Once off a little vaseline around the seal helps plus the wd40 mentioned earlier.
I hope this helps.
Alec


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi again Thank you for the replies! WD has been used but still to no avail - and we assume its the right key as it turns the lock - and we presume its an authentic hymer water filler cap - the van is a 1995 B594 model . . .


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Alec - but despite your optimism about 'once its off' its still not! It doesnt seem to click like the diesel cap does and just keeps spinning around . . . so maybe a caravan/mh servicer is the next step, grrr!

Vicki


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Thelizard
contact the dealer and get him to sort it out


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Once the filler cap is unlocked have you tried pushing it in whilst turning, some of these filler caps can be a bu**er to get off - it's just finding the knack!


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just read your post and nipped outside with the key ! (1993 Hymer 534)
My key is a serrated on one side type, inserted key serrations up, turned to the left (anti) quarter turn and cap lifts straight off ie the cap itself does not rotate. Hope this helps

Mike


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

*Its out!*

Numerous repeated tries, positive visualisation, a lot of WD, a kettle of hot water and jiggling with a bit of wire got it out! Then it got stuck back in again . . . But determination and a lot of 'muttering' got it out once more - consensus of opinion is that its possibly not locking at all - will now take up the vaseline option. Found the make of lock a ZADI? Further investigation has shown that another key opens all the outside lockers and the water key is one on its one, maybe its not the Hymer original water cap afterall?

Thank you everybody for your help and comments! Vicki and Tony


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Could be you are correct as my key fits all lockers, doors,water cap and toilet cassette door. Anyhow at least you have moved on a bit !

Mike


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

What was the kettle of water for??? - I thought they only had that in old films when the baby was coming!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I too have had problems with the water filler cap,

Try this method:- 

With the cap in the locked position insert the key,turn the key 1/4 turn anti-clockwise,with the key still in push the whole cap in whilst turning the cap and key anti-clockwise-it should push in about 1/4'' against the spring. After about 1/2 turn anti-clockwise of the cap it should pop out(it is spring loaded). 

Remove the filler cap and take the key out.After filling the tank replace the cap(still with the key out)push it in and turn it clockwise as far as it will go,it will come to stop after approximately 1/4 of a turn and not go any further.Then put in the key and turn the key 1/4 turn clockwise,remove the key and then spin the cap,it should then rotate both ways and be in the locked position.You can tell if it is locked by spinning the cap anti-clockwise and listening for clicking.If it spins freely anti-clockwise and clicks occasionally then congratulations you have succeeded. 

Steve


----------

